# Oil Pressure 05 Altima SE R



## jrmast (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi guys.
I'm new to the forum. I just acquired an 05 Altima SE R. After driving for a while getting the car hot and coming to a stop I noticed my oil pressure gauge on the dash goes down to about 10 or 15 psi when sitting at idle. The oil pressure stays up between 30 and 60 psi up to speed around 2 or 3 thousand rpm. And I did read that the minimum spec is 14 at idle. The oil light doesn't come on but with all the issues I've heard about with the oil pressure on these cars it makes me nervous. 
The oil was a little low so I changed the oil and pulled the lower pan while I was at it. I didn't see anything crazy going on in the pan and the pick up screen looked clear and the pressure remains the same.
I saw a thread on here with a few guys with a similar problem but it didn't sound like anyone knew whether it was normal. Just was wondering if it's a sign of things to come and I should think about flipping it or if I'm just paranoid.
Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

migh check into the oil pressure switch.. they have issues time from time


----------



## jrmast (Sep 4, 2014)

SPEEDO said:


> migh check into the oil pressure switch.. they have issues time from time


Thanks for the quick response. I did read the switches have been a issue. I'll have to check it out but it's sounded like the switch issues have been more of a issue with the gauge bouncing all around instead of just low. But I'll have to test it and get back with you.


----------

